
Elsevier, that just freaked me out - Erikmitk
http://swaldman.dreamwidth.org/352778.html
======
forscha
Now that the news has been getting out in recent years that Elsevier is evil,
you'd think they'd start to be more careful about behaving questionably in
easily avoidable ways.

